# Servus



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Ich bin Moritz aus Rosenheim. Freut mich, hier zu sein!!!


----------



## Padderson (14 Juli 2016)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (15 Juli 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------

